# My Moggies



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all, I have posted alot on the doggy forum but thought I would introduce you to my moggies! 

Snoopy (Black female, 4 years old)
Honey (Ginger/white female, 3 years old)
Misty (Grey female, 3 years old, Jack's mummy!)
Jack (black & white male 1 year old - Misty's baby boy)


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh lovely!...i just love pictures of cats...:yesnod:

thank you for sharing...


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have hundreds more pics!


----------



## Victorio (Feb 18, 2009)

They are beautiful.

I never managed to decide what I prefer dogs or cats - I love both and I finally have both. It's great


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Poppy09 said:


> I have hundreds more pics!


Well what you waiting on !..lol :001_tt1:


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Some pics of when Misty had her babies! - will post some more later im off to my first kickboxing lesson now! Lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww look at there wee faces...:thumbup1:

go kick some.....


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

They're all really beautiful!! Best collar I have ever seen that Misty is wearing in one of the pics. What a little diva lol


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

wow- all of your cats are really beautiful


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I know everyone loves pics so heres a few more! Lol 

Baby Jack

Mummy & Son

Misty & Honey


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Really starting to annoy the OH with my aaahhhs now!! Love that one of the two snuggled up on the sofa :001_tt1:


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I know snapped this when they were least expecting it! Usually these 2 are play fighting!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

So lovely, wish I had room for two. Mind you, knowing my luck they'd probably only fight each other (for real, not play lol)

Keep em coming!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

all very gorgoes cats! :smile5:


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

They are all lovely cats,look so healthy and lovely coats,what do you feed them
on ? do they all eat the same feed?mine are fussy one likes dry feed the other wet feed.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

They all eat the same...they have dried food from our local pet shop which they seem to like and keeps them in nice shape, they all have regular grooming too! Which is fun with Honey! Lol


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

aaaw I love Snoopy  gorgeous cat!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

heheh jack is my favourite


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, beautiful cats!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures :thumbsup: All of your cats are really gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

They are all gorgeous xx


----------

